# cover plates



## faustus100 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi guys-
Im new here and am going to start building this week.I was noticing a difference in certain models of the Jagdtiger and King Tiger that Im confused about.I notice on all the models Ive seen available there are no engine intake cover plates.I see there are aftermarket ones available but are there any kits old or new that include these pieces?Also-with all the different variations of German tanks-what model Jagd or King included them?
Thanks:wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

As built all German Tiger and Jagdtiger vehicles had mesh screens over the air inlets and fan housings on the top of the engine decks. The new Tamiya Jagdtiger (beautiful kit) includes these as photo-etch. Dragon's Jagdtiger and King Tiger kits also include them. Tamiya's older King Tiger kit does not include the mesh screens, although Tamiya does sell a small etch set for them, if you wish to add them. Of course you can get photo-etch sets by Eduard, Aber, Lionroar, etc. that will include the screens and much much more. Late in the war it was proposed to fit solid metal plates over the rectangular air vents on the King Tiger to prevent damage from shrapnel. These were never factory standard but may have been field fitted to some tanks. I never ever saw them fitted to the Jagdtiger and would not add them. I made a set of these when I built the CMD resin King Tiger July 1945 production version kit. I just cut four rectangles to fit the appropriate areas on the engine deck from thin sheet styrene and mounted each one on four little posts of Evergreen plastic rod. I salami-slice of the same rod was glued to the top corners of the plates to represnet bolt heads.

This photo shows how a standard Jagdtiger or King Tiger engine deck would look. Two of the screens are still present

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1711/297815285rxam2o9830296.jpg

Here is a Jagdtiger with one screen still remaining

http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/4813/jagdtigeraberdeen.jpg


----------



## faustus100 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info Nick.Those pix are really great!So I guess that the kit I saw the plates on was probably some old obscure one from long ago


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Probably someone scratch built them. Since the armored splinter plates were not factory standard fittings they should not appear in a kit, really.

These are mine on my now dusty CMD King Tiger. I made them from plastic sheet and rod. They are not hard to make, although each plate has a few parts to fabricate.


----------



## faustus100 (Sep 28, 2010)

*plates*

WOW Nick!
Those look like the actual item!Great work!! I did however see them on a kit scan before my lousy computer crashed.I know they were in that tan color Tamiya(and a few other companies) use.But maybe Ill try my hand at making some after seeing your great work:thumbsup:


----------

